# H1N1 predictions



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

The news is reporting predicted 100,000 deaths this winter. The largest #'s kids and elderly. I don't normally subscribe to these scare tactics...I don't know what to think.

My kid's H1N1 prevention policy last year came into effect late in the winter BUT if the child had an unaccounted for temp of 101F or above (in other words, a doctor did not find a positive test for strep, Type A or B influenza or other testable virus/bacteria) then the child had to stay home for one week.

I have heard about one school this coming school year who will check EVERY CHILD'S temperature at noon time every day.

My kids have always been super healthy (knock wood). If they DO get a temp, of course I wouldn't want them spreading whatever it is they have around and I keep them home. But sometimes it passes in a day or so. But school policy will force me to keep them home for a WEEK. I might as well just quit my job now because I don't have that kind of time to take off...

And is the vaccine safe? I'm very wary of new vaccines...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 25 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822006


> The news is reporting predicted 100,000 deaths this winter. The largest #'s kids and elderly. I don't normally subscribe to these scare tactics...I don't know what to think.
> 
> My kid's H1N1 prevention policy last year came into effect late in the winter BUT if the child had an unaccounted for temp of 101F or above (in other words, a doctor did not find a positive test for strep, Type A or B influenza or other testable virus/bacteria) then the child had to stay home for one week.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see sending a child home with a fever. They should then be tested, and if it is not flu (or some other communicable iillness), then they should be allowed to return to school when the fever resolves (with a doctors note clearing them).

This is a scary flu, because it seems to hit the 2 -26 age range especially hard. I know there are alot of people on this site that have strong beliefs about vaccines. All I can tell you is, I am definetly taking the regular flu shot ASAP and as soon as H1N1 becomes available, I will be taking that as well. I work in a hospital, and we are having emergency planning meetings to set the stage for a large surges of patients this year.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Did the flu virus given in the flu shot last year ever even reach the U.S.? I don't know much about this stuff but how do they know which flu is going cause problems?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822011


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 25 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822006





> The news is reporting predicted 100,000 deaths this winter. The largest #'s kids and elderly. I don't normally subscribe to these scare tactics...I don't know what to think.
> 
> My kid's H1N1 prevention policy last year came into effect late in the winter BUT if the child had an unaccounted for temp of 101F or above (in other words, a doctor did not find a positive test for strep, Type A or B influenza or other testable virus/bacteria) then the child had to stay home for one week.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see sending a child home with a fever. They should then be tested, and if it is not flu (or some other communicable iillness), then they should be allowed to return to school when the fever resolves (with a doctors note clearing them).

This is a scary flu, because it seems to hit the 2 -26 age range especially hard. I know there are alot of people on this site that have strong beliefs about vaccines. All I can tell you is, I am definetly taking the regular flu shot ASAP and as soon as H1N1 becomes available, I will be taking that as well. I work in a hospital, and we are having emergency planning meetings to set the stage for a large surges of patients this year.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pam, I decided I'm going to get the regular flu shot this year. I don't know anything about the H1N1 vaccine. H1N1 is Type A influenza, right?

I had a horrible virus last winter that sent me to the emergency room. My temp was over 103F and I was shaking uncontrollably. It was HORRIBLE. They never tested me for what it was (??). It was the first year in a while that I hadn't had a flu shot. I never want to go through that again...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> All I can tell you is, I am definetly taking the regular flu shot ASAP and as soon as H1N1 becomes available, I will be taking that as well. I work in a hospital, and we are having emergency planning meetings to set the stage for a large surges of patients this year.[/B]


You work in a hospital, it's different for you. You are continually in contact with sick people. But even so if it would be me I am not sure if I would take the vaccines. You get the vaccines and next thing you know you have the flu. I never had a flu shot and don't intend to get one. I use flower essences, essential oils and influenzimum. So far they have kept all the different flu's away from me over the years. They scared people with the last flu and what happened ? Nothing. This is just another scare. More people die from the normal flu. And if I die, I die. It will be my time to go.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 25 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822021


> And if I die, I die. It will be my time to go.[/B]


Yeah, but I don't want my children to die...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 25 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822016


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822011





> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 25 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822006





> The news is reporting predicted 100,000 deaths this winter. The largest #'s kids and elderly. I don't normally subscribe to these scare tactics...I don't know what to think.
> 
> My kid's H1N1 prevention policy last year came into effect late in the winter BUT if the child had an unaccounted for temp of 101F or above (in other words, a doctor did not find a positive test for strep, Type A or B influenza or other testable virus/bacteria) then the child had to stay home for one week.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see sending a child home with a fever. They should then be tested, and if it is not flu (or some other communicable iillness), then they should be allowed to return to school when the fever resolves (with a doctors note clearing them).

This is a scary flu, because it seems to hit the 2 -26 age range especially hard. I know there are alot of people on this site that have strong beliefs about vaccines. All I can tell you is, I am definetly taking the regular flu shot ASAP and as soon as H1N1 becomes available, I will be taking that as well. I work in a hospital, and we are having emergency planning meetings to set the stage for a large surges of patients this year.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pam, I decided I'm going to get the regular flu shot this year. I don't know anything about the H1N1 vaccine. H1N1 is Type A influenza, right?

I had a horrible virus last winter that sent me to the emergency room. My temp was over 103F and I was shaking uncontrollably. It was HORRIBLE. They never tested me for what it was (??). It was the first year in a while that I hadn't had a flu shot. I never want to go through that again...
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Yes, I think flu shots are valuable. How the vaccine is created is still something of a crap shoot. The folks at the CDC look at a multitude of data and try to make a very educated decision about what virus will hit in the next year. As we can all remember, there have been some notable misses like the Hong Kong flu pandemic in 1968 (H3N2). It was not included in the vaccine of that year, and it went pandemic and there was a large death toll. We do know that H1N1 is already in our virus pool as it has already gone pandemic. To ignore that fact is foolish IMO.*
QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 25 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822021


> QUOTE





> All I can tell you is, I am definetly taking the regular flu shot ASAP and as soon as H1N1 becomes available, I will be taking that as well. I work in a hospital, and we are having emergency planning meetings to set the stage for a large surges of patients this year.[/B]


You work in a hospital, it's different for you. You are continually in contact with sick people. But even so if it would be me I am not sure if I would take the vaccines. You get the vaccines and next thing you know you have the flu. I never had a flu shot and don't intend to get one. I use flower essences, essential oils and influenzimum. So far they have kept all the different flu's away from me over the years. They scared people with the last flu and what happened ? Nothing. This is just another scare. More people die from the normal flu. And if I die, I die. It will be my time to go.
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Yes, I am exposed to sick people every day. The difference is, I know they are sick and I can take precautions like wearing a mask etc. But, you are exposed to sick people everyday too, only you don't know who they are. They can be pre-symptomatic, but shedding virus and make you sick too. You cannot get the flu from a flu shot. It is impossible. You can however get an immune response, which can cause some milder "flu like" symptoms. This is your body mounting its defenses and is what will spare you from getting the flu. I agree that we do scare people sometimes with all the flu warnings. But when it hits, I want to be protected with something that will actually prevent me from becoming sick. If you choose to not take the vaccine (and that is your choice) then I recommend staying away form large groups and crowded places or wearing a mask from Oct. 1 through Mar. 31 to be safe. Always wash your hands!!! Hand sanitizer is also (maybe even more) effective.* *(At my hospital, healthcare workers that decline the flu shot will be required to wear a mask all day while at work from 10/1 - 3/31. No exceptions!)*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think this flu is any different that any of the others. If you look at the stats on annual deaths in the USA due to the various flu virus'. As always, I will take the flu vaccines once they are available, but honestly I think the H1N1 is just another flu that we should be prepared for but not panic.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

For years I didn't get the flu shot then a year it hit this area just about holiday time.... I had clients coming in that were coming down with the flu ( yup they were out and about and it just 'hit them' and they were pushing to get things done before the holidays.).. Luckily it was after the holidays when it got "ME" and one of the sickest I'd ever been in my life... it 'brought me to my knees' as they say , and I'm a pretty tough old broad!  
After that I started to get the shot. I've never had even an inkling of an issue after receiving it.

Now with my hubby having COPD I do feel all the more I should get it ( meaning both type vaccines) as I fear if I should get it... it would 'compromise' him and even a 'simple cold' does a number on him. The first 'supplies' will be going to those most at risk and my hubby qualifies and I saw those up to 64 so I do as well. ( though we'll see just how well those supplies hold out. If there is a shortage and kids in the area are still seeking it I wouldn't get it and jepordise them as they are more at risk. Feel a bit torn on this one as I fear for exposing hubby but think if he has the shot it should be OK. 

At the same time we're stocking up on anti-bacterials forr my purse and car etc and we are faithful about using after being in stores etc. I also have lysol wipes in both cars ( for shopping cart handles.... but that's as much because I think they are just plain 'ickey' anyway LOL )

About a month ago ..I think it was the Today Show but not sure.. they suggested homes have supplies of Advil/etc , Pedialyte/Gaterade, cough syrups such as Robutussin, Thera-Flu type items , all of which we always have on hand anyway. I also stock up on Vitamins and Honey.... I've found Honey to be a great help with coughs/cold symptoms.

So yes I will get the shots... and take as much precaution as possible without making myself crazy.... 'ier" LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What I have heard about the H1N1 vaccine is that only 1/4 of the amount needed for the U.S. population will be available in Oct., when flu shots normally start to be given. They will only be giving it to the young, pregnant woman, high health risk patients and health care workers, to start. As more becomes available it will be distributed to the heath care facilities.
We have had confirmed cases in our small town already this month. My daughter in an ER nurse and has had a few cases come in to the ER. They do a swab to test. I think it is like most flu's and probably a little worse, but you just need to stay home and not spread it or get any secondary infections like pneumonia. 
Symptoms are: Headache, sore throat, head and chest congestion, coughing and high temp. That fits a lot of other flus and colds too. Just take meds for the fever and drink a lot of fluid and stay home.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I can go on and on about the dangers of vaccines. I no longer take them. I haven't had a vaccination in 10 years and I haven't had the flu in 10 years. 

You all have the means to do research on this, so I won't bore you with my cynical thoughts. Your body has an immune system that is perfectly capable of fighting viruses and bacteria. So why not work on getting your body's immune system in great shape instead of being frightened into injecting poison into your body? _And if you are pro-life, you'd better research the ingredients of vaccinations._

Swine Flu media information is way overblown, and I have that comment direct from a mainstream traditional, board certified MD, who is NOT ordering any swine flu vaccines this year. The media will whip the folks into a frenzy about this. Ridiculous.

At least 2000IU of Vitamin D3, Elderberry Syrup (Sambucus or Sambucol) Lomatium Root, Colloidial Silver, Vitamin C Probiotics, washing hands, getting rest and eating well (eating less processed foods and keeping sugar and carb intake pretty low, eating superfoods like garlic, broccoli, kefir, etc.) is a much better way to keep your immune system from contracting any type of virus, and helps to get you through it if you happen to catch it. 

Antibacterial stuff is not such a great idea. It only causes bacteria to mutate and become much stronger. And it doesn't kill viruses. Washing hands with plenty of soap and hot water is a much better idea, according to a microbiologist friend of mine. 

IMO, stocking up on Vitamin D3 and Elderberry and the other stuff to build your immune system is a much better idea than vaccinations. 

N95 masks work _fairly_ well if you feel you need extra protection, and they can be purchased at Home Depot and other places. 

I am not affiliated with Vitacost.com or Jarrow Supplements. I buy stuff at Vitacost because it is cheaper there than my local shops, and I like the Jarrow Brand. I like the New Chapter Brand the best, but most people balk at the higher price, so I usually recommend Jarrow.

Please read both sides of the issue before you decide what you are going to do. Don't believe everything the mainstream news media, especially what cable TV tells you.


EDITED: Antibacterial soaps that contain Triclosan should be avoided, while plan hand sanitizer only contains alcohol and doesn't cause issues with mutating bacteria.

EDITED: Yes, I am not a fan of cable news. I have several close friends who work for one of the top cable news companies here in Atlanta. All is not always what it seems on TV.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066


> Don't believe everything the mainstream news media,* especially cable TV tells you.*[/B]


heehee :biggrin: 

*Pam*, based on your expertise, what do you think of Tamiflu? I know pp who stocked up on it last time the swine flu emerged..do you think its effective?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 25 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822033


> I don't think this flu is any different that any of the others. If you look at the stats on annual deaths in the USA due to the various flu virus'. As always, I will take the flu vaccines once they are available, but honestly I think the H1N1 is just another flu that we should be prepared for but not panic.[/B]


There have been continued outbreaks throughout the United States this spring and summer. I think it’s safe to say it’s going to hit harder everywhere this fall when the true flu season rolls around.

Influenza is most dangerous for the very young and the very old—groups that have weaker immune systems and are unable to fight off infections.

But with H1N1, *there is no built-up immunity in the population*, so there will be more young, healthy adults struck by the illness.

H1N1 is an *unusual flu *strain, with elements of avian, swine and human influenza. There have been ranges of disease from mild to lethal, and the CDC is expecting to see more.

Remember that influenza is airborne, and both viruses enter your body through the mucous membranes of your nose and mouth. It is very important to keep your hands germ-free with frequent washing. And I am talking about compulsive hand washing.

As strong as your immune system is, it is not preparred for H1N1. Of course the folks with weaker immune systems (babies, children and elderly) are at the highest risk. And there are people that *cannot* take vaccines for many reasons such as egg allergy and history of certain diseases such as Gullian Barre Syndrome. Again I say, first line of defense is the flu shot, if not, stay away from crowds and wash wash wash your hands!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822069


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066





> Don't believe everything the mainstream news media,* especially cable TV tells you.*[/B]


heehee :biggrin: 

*Pam*, based on your expertise, what do you think of Tamiflu? I know pp who stocked up on it last time the swine flu emerged..do you think its effective?
[/B][/QUOTE]
TamiFlu has so far shown to be very effective for H1N1. If you can get it, it might not be a bad idea. I can tell you this, our pharmacy has ordered a very large amount that we are keeping sequestered.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822073


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822069





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066





> Don't believe everything the mainstream news media,* especially cable TV tells you.*[/B]


heehee :biggrin: 

*Pam*, based on your expertise, what do you think of Tamiflu? I know pp who stocked up on it last time the swine flu emerged..do you think its effective?
[/B][/QUOTE]
TamiFlu has so far shown to be very effective for H1N1. If you can get it, it might not be a bad idea. I can tell you this, our pharmacy has ordered a very large amount that we are keeping sequestered.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks Pam!!

btw, do you think we will run out of it? I mean like in general.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am concerned that the news media's broadcasting of these speculatory numbers are going to cause an uproar at doctor's offices, clinics, and hospitals. It it very alarming to hear these numbers and many people are already incredibly concerned about not receiving a vaccination. I find it in poor taste that this information is being broadcasted in such a manner. I do feel that we have a right to know but I also feel as though there has been a lack of responsible reporting recently and it could be approached from a different, less chaotic and frenzy inducing perspective.

I will not be getting the vaccine. I am not in any of the currently identified risk groups and I feel that it's my responsibility to others in my local community who are in those identified risk groups to not take a limited vaccine from them. When and if the vaccine becomes readily avaliable I will consult with my doctor about whether it is right for me.

I will say that washing hands is incredibly important. Also, cleaning door knobs, steering wheels and shifters in your car, light switches, and those little things that lots of hands touch that we don't think about can vastly help limit germs and the passing of cold and flus.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

If I was on my own I would probably not get either vaccine, but since I live with my grandparents who are well into their 80s, I intend to get both vaccines. My grandma has COPD, and my grandpa has diabetes. I don't want to risk their health, just so I can avoid a few vaccines. I can just picture how I'd feel if I got a mild case of flu and one of them caught it from me, and got seriously ill, or god forbid, died from it. The guilt alone would kill me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am just getting me and my family the flu shot. The girl at my pediatric office informed me cause I told her we are moving to New Jersey that in New Jersey it is law the kids get the flu shot before entering school? She said New York will soon follow? I didn't know that.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822077


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822073





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822069





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066





> Don't believe everything the mainstream news media,* especially cable TV tells you.*[/B]


heehee :biggrin: 

*Pam*, based on your expertise, what do you think of Tamiflu? I know pp who stocked up on it last time the swine flu emerged..do you think its effective?
[/B][/QUOTE]
TamiFlu has so far shown to be very effective for H1N1. If you can get it, it might not be a bad idea. I can tell you this, our pharmacy has ordered a very large amount that we are keeping sequestered.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks Pam!!

btw, do you think we will run out of it? I mean like in general.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have not heard of any shortage of TamiFlu. I think Roche has had enough forwarning and has probably increased production.

A couple of other points, Nikkie's Mom the most recent evidenced based studies show that the "antibacterial" stuff is actually more effective than hand washing. It kills more germs. It does not cause mutation. You may be confusing this with some "antibacterial" cleaning agents. Hand sanitizers are very effective. Also, please consider that you are not necessarily near a sink and soap everytime you need to wash hands. Hand sanitzers can fit in purses and pockets and used frequently. 

As for the N95 mask. It is not perfect, but it is the only mask commercially avaiable that blocks virus sized particles. Be aware that they come in S-M-L and you need to be sure to get the correct fit in order to have the protection. In hospitals, all healthcare workers are fit tested to insure proper use of the N95.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ thanks Pam, when the swine flu first emerged, couple pp i know stocked up on it partially due to fear of illness and partially due to fear of shortage. it is good to know that there hasnt been any rumors of shortage.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822097


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822077





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822073





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822069





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066





> Don't believe everything the mainstream news media,* especially cable TV tells you.*[/B]


heehee :biggrin: 

*Pam*, based on your expertise, what do you think of Tamiflu? I know pp who stocked up on it last time the swine flu emerged..do you think its effective?
[/B][/QUOTE]
TamiFlu has so far shown to be very effective for H1N1. If you can get it, it might not be a bad idea. I can tell you this, our pharmacy has ordered a very large amount that we are keeping sequestered.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks Pam!!

btw, do you think we will run out of it? I mean like in general.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have not heard of any shortage of TamiFlu. I think Roche has had enough forwarning and has probably increased production.

A couple of other points, Nikkie's Mom the most recent evidenced based studies show that the "antibacterial" stuff is actually more effective than hand washing. It kills more germs. It does not cause mutation. You may be confusing this with some "antibacterial" cleaning agents. Hand sanitizers are very effective. Also, please consider that you are not necessarily near a sink and soap everytime you need to wash hands. Hand sanitzers can fit in purses and pockets and used frequently. 

As for the N95 mask. It is not perfect, but it is the only mask commercially avaiable that blocks virus sized particles. Be aware that they come in S-M-L and you need to be sure to get the correct fit in order to have the protection. In hospitals, all healthcare workers are fit tested to insure proper use of the N95.
[/B][/QUOTE]



I was talking about antibacterial soap, not Purell type hand sanitizer. All the hand sanitizer contains is alcohol, correct?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 25 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822073


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822069





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066





> Don't believe everything the mainstream news media,* especially cable TV tells you.*[/B]


heehee :biggrin: 

*Pam*, based on your expertise, what do you think of Tamiflu? I know pp who stocked up on it last time the swine flu emerged..do you think its effective?
[/B][/QUOTE]
TamiFlu has so far shown to be very effective for H1N1. If you can get it, it might not be a bad idea. I can tell you this, our pharmacy has ordered a very large amount that we are keeping sequestered.
[/B][/QUOTE]
You know they named TamiFlu after me, Tammy b/c I get the flu soooo bad every year! LOL And what do they always prescribe me? Yup Tamiflu!  

This will be the year I get the vaccine. My immune system is terrible, always has been but I never got a flu shot. I cannot and will not tolerate another flu this year. I will say though that I'm scared to get the vaccine. DH works w/a guy who's bother died after the vaccine. I'm terrified I'll get sick or have a bad reaction to the vaccine but more scared of getting the flu yet again this year. Is there anything that can be done to help minimize reactions to the vaccine?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ to be honest, you really need to talk to your family doctor before getting the vaccine. i just got off the phone w/ my mom talking about this (vaccine and Tamiflu) and unless you are in the targeted group, its probably more important to practice sanitary habits.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822204


> ^^ to be honest, you really need to talk to your family doctor before getting the vaccine. i just got off the phone w/ my mom talking about this (vaccine and Tamiflu) and unless you are in the targeted group, its probably more important to practice sanitary habits.[/B]


Last year my primary doctor suggested I get the flu shot b/c I always come down with the flu every winter. I have always just worried about the side effects of the vaccine. I think hand washing only goes so far when you have a weakened immune system. No matter how well I try to take care of myself for whatever reason I always come down with everything. Needless to say I'm going to go forward with the vaccine and hope this is the year I go flu-free.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 25 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822222


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822204





> ^^ to be honest, you really need to talk to your family doctor before getting the vaccine. i just got off the phone w/ my mom talking about this (vaccine and Tamiflu) and unless you are in the targeted group, its probably more important to practice sanitary habits.[/B]


Last year my primary doctor suggested I get the flu shot b/c I always come down with the flu every winter. I have always just worried about the side effects of the vaccine. I think hand washing only goes so far when you have a weakened immune system. No matter how well I try to take care of myself for whatever reason I always come down with everything. Needless to say I'm going to go forward with the vaccine and hope this is the year I go flu-free.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I see, well your doctor knows best. I hope you will be flu free and side effects free as well.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822204


> ^^ to be honest, you really need to talk to your family doctor before getting the vaccine. i just got off the phone w/ my mom talking about this (vaccine and Tamiflu) and *unless you are in the targeted group*, its probably more important to practice sanitary habits.[/B]


Who is in the target group?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822223


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 25 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822222





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822204





> ^^ to be honest, you really need to talk to your family doctor before getting the vaccine. i just got off the phone w/ my mom talking about this (vaccine and Tamiflu) and unless you are in the targeted group, its probably more important to practice sanitary habits.[/B]


Last year my primary doctor suggested I get the flu shot b/c I always come down with the flu every winter. I have always just worried about the side effects of the vaccine. I think hand washing only goes so far when you have a weakened immune system. No matter how well I try to take care of myself for whatever reason I always come down with everything. Needless to say I'm going to go forward with the vaccine and hope this is the year I go flu-free.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I see, well your doctor knows best. I hope you will be flu free and side effects free as well.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you, me too! rayer:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think that there is a real possibility that H1N1 will become very serious. As we all know, history repeats itself and if you do research on past flu pandemics you will understand how dangerous they can be and that it has been a long time since we have had a flue pandemic. I am involved in business continuity planning at my company so I have been on some calls and info sessions put on by law firms in conjunction with government health officials so I have been educated on this topic. The focus of what I have been educated on is the economic impact caused by a pandemic and how to deal with employment issues caused such as a parent needing to stay home with a sick child for a week and how we will deal with that if/when this becomes a huge problem.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do want to point out that there will be two flu vaccines this year. First available will be the seasonal flu vaccine. I think it is already available in some areas. It will not protect you from H1N1, but it is still important to get the "regular flu shot". Later probably by winter, the H1N1 will become available. They are testing for titers now. It will not be in production long enough to have enough to vaccinate the entire population. It will go to targeted groups, babies, pregnant mom's, elderly, health care workers and those with underlying health problems like COPD etc.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and not everyone will agree on this topic of discussion. 

I edited my earlier post. I thought I'd put the edits plus some new thoughts in this post.

EDITED: Antibacterial soaps that contain Triclosan may promote antibiotic-resistant bacteria,while plan Hand Sanitizer usually only contains alcohol and doesn't cause issues with mutating bacteria. But it does dry out your hands!

EDITED: Yes, I am not a fan of cable news. I have several friends who work for one of the top cable news companies here in Atlanta. All is not always what it seems on TV. Behind the scenes is something quite different. 

In addition, if one carefully studies the history of the 1918 Spanish Flu Epidemic, they will realize that many victims died from secondary pneumonia, not the flu itself. 2009 is not 1918. In 1918 millions of troops were isolated and stuck in waterlogged trenches along the western front during WWI. A wonderful opportunity for the virus to spread like crazy. If one is in a prison, on a military base, or works on a cruise ship, that would slightly duplicate the 1918 conditions. There hasn't been a pandemic like 1918 since, and with all of our advanced scientific and hygienic information in 2009, the dire predictions are most likely exaggerated. Reports abound about the swine flu virus mutating. That is what all flu viruses typically do, from what I understand. 

If you want to know more about the Spanish Flu of 1918 turn off the idiot box and read the bestselling:

The Great Influenza

The news media is adept at frightening people instead of simply reporting the news. In 1976, if you were around back then, there was similar reporting. Below I've put a link to a two part video from a 1976 episode of the show, _60 Minutes_, about the swine flu and vaccinations.

I am not telling you what to do. I am just suggesting that you consider all sides of an issue before you decide. Vaccinations are not without risks. You should know and understand the risks on both sides before deciding. If people get mad at me for saying that, then so be it. It is YOUR body and YOUR decision, at least for now. Think for yourself. 

Disclaimer: I do not promote any "extras" on this video, or the person or persons who posted it on You Tube. I am only posting here so that you may watch the 60 minutes show about the 1976 Swine Flu scare. That is all I am interested in.

Video Part One

Video Part Two


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

On the Today show a couple of day ago they were talking about sickness prevention and reducing the spread of illness in the home. The expert they had on the show - and I don't remember the credentials basically summed it all up by saying:

Everyone especially children should wash their hands immediately after entering the home to remove germs picked up at school or outside playing. Use regular soap and wash hands for at least 20 seconds (sing happy birthday twice for timing). Shoes should always be left at the door. 

I've only gotten a flu shot once and I don't know that it made a difference for me. My elderly parents get the shot every year and still wind up getting some type of flu at least once. I do know someone who they suspect died from a flu shot -this is a very rare occurence but it can happen. 

I'd rather wash my hands every chance I get.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, hygiene is the most important prevention of all transmissable diseases. I agree, don't believe everything you hear on the cable or network news. As well, don't believe everything you read on the internet. Thier are many people passing themselves off as "experts" on many things. Read and research known reliable source information and form an independent opinion.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822066


> I can go on and on about the dangers of vaccines. I no longer take them. I haven't had a vaccination in 10 years and I haven't had the flu in 10 years.
> 
> You all have the means to do research on this, so I won't bore you with my cynical thoughts. *Your body has an immune system that is perfectly capable of fighting viruses and bacteria. So why not work on getting your body's immune system in great shape instead of being frightened into injecting poison into your body? And if you are pro-life, you'd better research the ingredients of vaccinations.*
> 
> ...


Great post, as usual, Suzan. :goodpost: I, too, believe that it's all about building your immune system back up. The immune system sure is an amazing thing.  

I don't think I've ever been given the flu vaccine, and I've never had the flu. Anyway, I won't ever be taking it, or any other vaccine, for that matter. I get a lot of sun here in California, so natural vita D is easy for me to obtain. In the winter months, I'll just be increasing my vita D (cod liver oil) and vita C intake. I've never heard of elderberry, so I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the tip!

I really like this site on vaccines.
Here's a link to the flu vaccine.

There are also videos on YouTube on vita D and the flu.

ETA: For those who are required to take the flu vaccine for work and/or school, I believe there's a waiver you can try signing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 26 2009, 05:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822033


> I don't think this flu is any different that any of the others. If you look at the stats on annual deaths in the USA due to the various flu virus'. As always, I will take the flu vaccines once they are available, but honestly I think the H1N1 is just another flu that we should be prepared for but not panic.[/B]


I agree 100% H1N1 has had a LOT of air time .... but take a look at statistics on the 'regular' type of flu.

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 27 2009, 04:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822450


> Yes, hygiene is the most important prevention of all transmissable diseases. I agree, don't believe everything you hear on the cable or network news. As well, don't believe everything you read on the internet. Thier are many people passing themselves off as "experts" on many things. Read and research known reliable source information and form an independent opinion.[/B]


Again, I agree 100% - HYGIENE! .... and don't believe the hype!

In Au, we are just coming out of winter. When H1N1 first hit, we were just entering winter down here in the southern hemisphere. The 'hype' told us we would be worst hit. We had a number of people die (our population is tiny compared to the US - we're at around 20- 21 mil - ish). I haven't actually done the research, but I'm almost positive that the number of fatalities due to H1N1 would be LESS than the 'regular' type of flu.

Pam - here in Au we also adopted a strict policy on children attending school - how strictly they were enforced I do not know, as I do not have children - but I did see reports of pi$$ed off parents having to keep children home if they even showed the slightest symptom of a cold! They (govt/powers that be) toyed with the idea of cancelling sporting events, or allowing the event to take place, yet not have an audience, ie: empty stadium, to prevent the spread - although that never happened.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My daughter goes to the University of Delaware. Over 400 students got sick on her campus with
swine flu last year. She just went back to the campus yesterday and classes start on Tuesday.
I guess the feeling is that the swine flu cases on campus are just going to skyrocket. Here's an 
article I read today about swine flu on college campuses: 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32586021/ns/health-swine_flu/

I realize that this is just another strain of flu... but flu is never a good thing and 
many people die from it each year.

She's living in a house with 3 other friends... so at least she's not in the dorm. I told her to
wash her hands a lot and use antibacterial gel when she can't get to soap and water, eat right,etc.

She asked my advice about the flu vaccine. She's never had it before and has* lots* of drug
sensitivities.

I don't know what to tell her.... and this thread has made me even more confused...lol!!


----------

